# Όλους όσοι



## anthodocheio

Δεν ξέρω για σας αλλά έχω στο μυαλό μου αρκετά καθαρά πως πριν η Χούκλη αρχίσει να εμφανίζει τις γλωσσολογικές της ανησυχίες (που πολύ καλά έκανε η γυναίκα, γι’ αυτό είμαστε κι εμείς εδώ..) όλος ο κόσμος έλεγε "όλους όσους". Μετά όλος ο κόσμος άρχισε να λέει "όλους όσοι". Τις προάλλες άκουσα έναν ρεπόρτερ στην κρατική τηλεόραση να λέει, πολύ φυσικά, "όλους όσους" και σκέφτηκα να σας ρωτήσω… 

Είναι ποτέ σωστό; Εξαρτάται από την περίπτωση ή είναι πάντα λάθος;

Εμένα πάντα το "όλους όσοι" μου ακούγεται κάπως ψεύτικο.. Forzado όπως λέμε στα ισπανικά…


----------



## Tetina

Από ότι ξέρω, κι αν ισχύει το ίδιο στα Ν.Ε., το "ορθό" είναι το "όλους όσοι" απλά γίνεται "όλους όσους" επειδή το αναφορικό "όσος" έλκεται απο την πτώση αυτού που προσδιορίζει και έτσι τίθεται σε πτώση αιτιακή. 

Στα αρχαία είναι συχνό φαινόμενο και ονομάζεται - αν θυμάμαι καλά- "έλξη του αναφορικού" ή "αναφορική έλξη" ή κάπως έτσι...


----------



## anthodocheio

Άρα λες ότι είναι εντάξει το "όλους όσους", σωστά;


----------



## ireney

Χμμμμ. Καιτοι δεν είναι και λάθος πανμέγιστο και τρομερό, το σωστό θα ήταν να βλέπουμε τη θέση του "όσους/όσοι" μέσα στην αναφορική πρόταση. Αν είναι υποκείμενο = όσοι, αν είναι αντικείμενο= όσους. Επειδή όμως η έλξη του αναφορικού που αναφέρει η Τετίνα κάνει σχεδόν όλους μας αν όχι όλους μας να μιλάμε για "όλους όσους" σε όλες τις περιστάσεις, διστάζω να το χαρακτηρίσω λάθος (πέραν του τυπικού του πράγματος). Έτσι δεν αλλάζει η γλώσσα μας άλλωστε;


----------



## anthodocheio

ireney said:


> Έτσι δεν αλλάζει η γλώσσα μας άλλωστε;


 
That's my point! But.. όπως έχει πει η Τετίνα αλλού, δεν είμαστε εδώ γιατί μας ενδιαφέρει να μάθουμε το σωστό;

Οπότε...


> το σωστό θα ήταν να βλέπουμε τη θέση του "όσους/όσοι" μέσα στην αναφορική πρόταση. Αν είναι υποκείμενο = όσοι, αν είναι αντικείμενο= όσους.


θα μπορούσες να μου δώσεις από ένα παράδειγμα;

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Tetina

Και γω θα συμφωνήσω με την Ειρήνη ότι δεν το θεωρώ λάθος γιατί είναι ένα συντακτικό φαινόμενο και όχι μια λανθασμένη χρήση. 
Και τέτοια φαινόμενα είναι δικαιολογημένα καθώς η γλώσσα είναι ένας ζωντανός οργανισμός, και πόσο μάλλον η ελληνική, τόσο παλαιά και πλούσια που τελικά οι εξαιρέσεις είναι ο μοναδικός κανόνας.

Όσο για το παράδειγμα, η Ειρήνη είναι πιο αρμόδια να απαντήσει αλλά ας δώσω προς το παρόν κάτι απλοικό:

- Στη γιορτή μου θα ήθελα να δω *όλους όσοι* με *αγαπούν*.
- Στη γιορτή μου θα ήθελα να δω *όλους όσους αγαπώ*.

(Ουπς! Πολύ απλοικό!!! 
Ειρήνη sorry αν δεν είναι αυτό που εννοείς και παρακαλώ διόρθωσε με ελεύθερα)


----------



## ireney

Τσου καλέ, αυτό εννοώ. Μου αρέσεου να παραδείγματα



> - Στη γιορτή μου θα ήθελα να δω όλους όσοι με αγαπούν


.. θα ήθελα να δω όλους αυτούς οι οποίοι αγαπούν εμένα (το "όσος" παίρνει τη θέση του υποκειμένου της ανεπτυγμένης [ολόκληρης] αναφορικής πρότασης )



> - Στη γιορτή μου θα ήθελα να δω όλους όσους αγαπώ.


.. θα ήθελα να δω όλους αυτούς τους οποίους εγώ αγαπώ (το "όσος" παίρνει τη θέση του αντικειμένου)


----------



## anthodocheio

Σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ κορίτσια!

Επιτέλους τώρα ξέρω! ​


----------



## pulcinella

Einai swsta kai ta 2: "olous osoi" kai "olous osous". H 2i lexi mporei na einai stin ptwsi pou xreiazetai na einai ws ipokeimeno (afou einai ipokeimeno tis defterevousas protasis pou akolouthei) i na daneistei tin ptwsi tis lexis pou porigeitai kai stin opoia anaferetai, diladi aitiatiki se afti tin periptwsi. Distixws de thimamai pws akrivws legetai afto to fainomeno tis sintaxis.


----------



## anthodocheio

Συμφωνείς με κορίτσια pulcinella ή λες κάτι διαφορετικό; Λίγο χάθηκα... (Γενικά όταν έχω παραδείγματα καταλαβαίνω καλύτερα..)


----------



## pulcinella

Den eimai sigouri giati den eimai filologos tis ellinikis glwssas alla tis agglikis. Apo oso thimamai apo to sxoleio, i apopsi mou gia ta paradeigmata einai:



Tetina said:


> - Στη γιορτή μου θα ήθελα να δω *όλους όσοι* με *αγαπούν*.
> - Στη γιορτή μου θα ήθελα να δω *όλους όσους αγαπώ*.


Gia to 2o paradeigma, afti einai i moni swsti xrisi, giati "osous" einai antikeimeno tou "agapw" ara xreiazetai na einai stin aitiatiki etsi ki alliws. (gia afto eimai sigouri)

Sto 1o paradeigma, nomizw oti einai swstes toso afti i epilogi oso kai:
"olous osous me agapoun" giati "osoi" einai ipokeimeno tou "agapoun" ara onomastiki alla "parasiretai" apo tin ptwsi tou "olous" kai mporei na xrisimopoiithei kai stin aitiatiki (= osous). Pistevw oti einai etsi, apo oso thimamai apo ta arxaia ellinika tis 3is desmis pou ekana - sinaivenai kai sta arxaia ellinika -, ma den eimai 100% sigouri. Thimamai malista oti iparxei kai ena sigkekrimeno onoma gia afto to sintaktiko fainomeno tou na epirreazetai apo tin ptwsi tis lexis pou proigeitai kai stin opoia anferetai ma distixws den to thimamai - (exei na kanei nomizw to onoma me tin ennoia tou "parasiretai")


----------



## anthodocheio

Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για την εξήγηση! 
Να 'σαι καλά!

Καληνύχτα!


----------



## pulcinella

Νομίζω πως θυμήθηκα το όνομα του φαινομένου, νομίζω είναι "έλξη του αντικειμένου"

PS Λέγαμε το ίδιο πράγμα με την Τετίνα - μου είχε διαφύγει εκείνο το post, sorry για την επανάληψη. Τ΄ςρα που το διάβασα, αναγνώρισα το όνομα που δεν θυμόμουν, έλξη του αναφορικού.


----------

